# for all that went teal hunting this mornig



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

*HOW DID YOU DO???*


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

...and do you now need a blood transfusion from the bugs?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm huntin here at work TEAL 6:00 pm!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

i'm working teal 4 pm too.


----------



## hounddog (Nov 12, 2006)

had a good hunt with drake plantation out of winnie . we had 6 man limit in about 1 1/2 hour ...hot & humid but bugs wasn't bad .


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

Birds left our area east of Brookshire. Our 6 man group shot 2. The birds we saw weren't acting like opening season teal. More like late season. But, tomorrow will be better.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Our 8 man group got 18 in the Katy area. Lots of birds, but they seemed spooked.

Highlight of our hunt, was GW checking us in the middle of our hunt?!! We had birds flying around, and a GW rolls up on his four wheeler and starts checking guns, ammo, and licenses. I know they are allowed to do this, just seems like he could have waited. We were pretty dissapointed, especially since we each paid $100.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

hounddog said:


> had a good hunt with drake plantation out of winnie . we had 6 man limit in about 1 1/2 hour ...hot & humid but bugs wasn't bad .


Good bunch of guys! DeRue is a hoot.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Limit by 7am with six shots,,, all the whitewing shooting I did last weekend musta got me ready... Took the other guys till 7:30 but birds were a plenty... as mentioned the bugs were not bad for some reason??? Waiting on my brother to send pics over..Walker


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Hunted the Smiths point area. 4 man limit by 7:45. Lots of birds. Tons and tons of tree ducks. I've never seen so many. Also had a fella runnin gator lines. Had about a 10 footer on one of the lines, he needs a killen. I'll try to get picks of him posted up later. And like mentioned before, the bugs were at a minimum. Really nice hunt.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

copano_son said:


> Our 8 man group got 18 in the Katy area. Lots of birds, but they seemed spooked.
> 
> Highlight of our hunt, was GW checking us in the middle of our hunt?!! We had birds flying around, and a GW rolls up on his four wheeler and starts checking guns, ammo, and licenses. I know they are allowed to do this, just seems like he could have waited. We were pretty dissapointed, especially since we each paid $100.


You dont have to stop hunting when they roll up. When they come to you, hand them your license and unload your gun. When they are done, go back to hunting. You dont have to stop shooting.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Solo limit in eagle lake in about an hour, should have been quicker but had a couple limp off. If you've ever thought about buying those Winchester 2 3/4 #6s for $7 a box, don't. Save yourself some frustration.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

btreybig said:


> You dont have to stop hunting when they roll up. When they come to you, hand them your license and unload your gun. When they are done, go back to hunting. You dont have to stop shooting.


4 wheelers don't really have the same effect as mojos.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

btreybig said:


> You dont have to stop hunting when they roll up. When they come to you, hand them your license and unload your gun. When they are done, go back to hunting. You dont have to stop shooting.


No we did not, but a four wheeler and a man walking around asking questions, doesn't exactly do wonders for attracting ducks!


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

We had a two man limit by 9:30 this morning in Brazoria. Big groups early paired with HORRIBLE aiming kept us out there late. Birds stopped flying about 7:30 and hunting groups around us got up and left. Around 8:00 groups of 20 or more started acting like early season teal and responded to calls. 2 groups locked into the decoys and a couple of singles after that and we were done. We could of stayed and continued to slay'em but we didn't want to **** of the GW. Thermacell was worth its weight in gold!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*slept all day*

cant go hunting when you work til 6 am then come home and sleep til 2pm. sometimes i hate shiftwork.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

copano_son said:


> No we did not, but a four wheeler and a man walking around asking questions, doesn't exactly do wonders for attracting ducks!


This is true. After we limited out we stood around for a few minutes and shot the sh!t and we had birds just barreling into the dekes. wonder why we even tried to hide.


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

Hunted with Mike Lively as our guide from Backwater Waterfowl and we got our 10 man limit of 40 teal with no problem just south of Garwood. Awesome hunt and a great start to the season!


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Got our 3 limits by about 8 this morning, at out lease just west of Altair. Seemed everyone around us was also getting limits! Mosquitos were thick!!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

sea sick said:


> Hunted the Smiths point area. 4 man limit by 7:45. Lots of birds. Tons and tons of tree ducks. I've never seen so many. Also had a fella runnin gator lines. Had about a 10 footer on one of the lines, he needs a killen. I'll try to get picks of him posted up later. And like mentioned before, the bugs were at a minimum. Really nice hunt.


Well the gator ended up being a little over 11 ft and around 670 lbs. Trying to get some piks sent to me so I can post them up.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

7 man limit in 45 minutes near Edna


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry for the bad pic. 6 man limit by 7am.


----------



## cajunwrapper (Jul 9, 2007)

*Wacked and Stacked*

3 groups a total 14 hunters -limits all around near East Bernard. We personally raised the stock price of Remington today with the number of shells we shot. :bounce:


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

45 minutes, 3 guns, whole bottle of bug spray, 1 can of dip. What a morning, but I think Im going to wait for big duck season. TOO DANG HOT! Oh, Bessie Heights  had about 20 model ducks in the spread before LST


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

Attaching our results...10 man limit of 40 ducks (guide's taking this pic, but his ducks are on the bench) in about an hour.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*11ft Gator*

Only pik that came thru. Doesn't do it any justice tho.I think they said it took second place in the Gatorfest.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

I had 5 man limit in louise at 0815, 

3 other groups
1 had a 4 man limit at 0900 
2 others were 2 shy of a 4 man limit each total 

birds started slow but picked up at 0730


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

we were picking up the dekes @ 6:51 this morning with limits.....


----------



## Mil Spec R5 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Opening weekend*

I believe that I hunted opening morning with the previous poster in Katy. I limited and our group killed 18 and got checked by the game warden right while the birds were flying. We should have all limited out witht he amount of birds but they were skittish and skirting the outside of the spread.

There were enough birds on Saturday that I decided to stay another day and hunt the same property on Sunday. There were not nearly as many birds as on Saturday. I managed 3 early but it got hot, bright and still by 7:30. On top of it, we had some guys in our party that were not covered up and one of them was even sitting on a bucket on the top of the levy like he was dove hunting with his silloette, shotgun in hand, visible from 1000yrds. Me and my godson who was with me could have easily killed both of our limits if that guy had not been there on the bucket. When we were leaving, his group was even the ones to complain about how many birds came into the spread. Go figure....

I'm giving it until Tuesday until I try it again.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

Mil Spec R5 said:


> I believe that I hunted opening morning with the previous poster in Katy. I limited and our group killed 18 and got checked by the game warden right while the birds were flying. We should have all limited out witht he amount of birds but they were skittish and skirting the outside of the spread.
> 
> There were enough birds on Saturday that I decided to stay another day and hunt the same property on Sunday. There were not nearly as many birds as on Saturday. I managed 3 early but it got hot, bright and still by 7:30. On top of it, we had some guys in our party that were not covered up and one of them was even sitting on a bucket on the top of the levy like he was dove hunting with his silloette, shotgun in hand, visible from 1000yrds. Me and my godson who was with me could have easily killed both of our limits if that guy had not been there on the bucket. When we were leaving, his group was even the ones to complain about how many birds came into the spread. Go figure....
> 
> I'm giving it until Tuesday until I try it again.


 im sorry, but if your talking about me i do believe your mistaken. there wasnt anyone hunting with us that got checked by wardens, or sat on buckets. the group i was with had a slow hunt opening morning but we had quite a few large groups on other properties, and one group on the same property that shot limits on the opening day. today we moved further south and shot lights out. i see you have 9 whole posts so i would imagine your just trying to sling mud anyway. good luck and good shooting on tuesday.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

blueproline said:


> im sorry, but if your talking about me i do believe your mistaken. there wasnt anyone hunting with us that got checked by wardens, or sat on buckets. the group i was with had a slow hunt opening morning but we had quite a few large groups on other properties, and one group on the same property that shot limits on the opening day. today we moved further south and shot lights out. i see you have 9 whole posts so i would imagine your just trying to sling mud anyway. good luck and good shooting on tuesday.


I believe he was talking about Copano_son's post about thier hunt in Katy.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

btreybig said:


> I believe he was talking about Copano_son's post about thier hunt in Katy.


 right on...it seems to make a little more sense once i went back and milled through all the posts. i was like "what tha?" i would hope that if anyone had an issue on one of our hunts it would be brought to our attention afield.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

btreybig said:


> This is true. After we limited out we stood around for a few minutes and shot the sh!t and we had birds just barreling into the dekes. wonder why we even tried to hide.


it was the same with us once we moved south a bit, we were done , dogs running through the dekes as we picked up, and there were birds stacked trying to get in with us.we had a flight land in the dekes with us and it took the dogs chasing them to get them to jump up...they would just swim away from us as we picked up. we could have been outside the blind doing jumping jacks in orange coveralls and i dont think it would have mattered.


----------



## J&H-24 (Mar 19, 2010)

Limit for 7 men in Garwood on Saturday.The rain we had last week scattered birds.It took longer than expected.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

7 limits by 8:30 Saturday morning with some bad shooting South of Kenndleton. 6 limits(1 lost) by about 7:20 Sunday with some worse than bad shooting South of El Campo. There seemed to be alot more birds around Sunday with most groups limiting. It did get real hot real quick. I will be glad when Summer is over. Teal is on the menu tonight.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

chuck leaman said:


> 7 limits by 8:30 Saturday morning with some bad shooting South of Kenndleton. 6 limits(1 lost) by about 7:20 Sunday with some worse than bad shooting South of El Campo. There seemed to be alot more birds around Sunday with most groups limiting. It did get real hot real quick. I will be glad when Summer is over. Teal is on the menu tonight.


 chuck, i had grilled teal kabobs for the evening games yesterday.a little onion red bell pepper, and jalapeno.... man they were awsome. im gonna try to get out and shoot some in the middle of the week. how was your shoot today?


----------



## Decisive surf & Turf (Feb 16, 2010)

Hunted with Southwind Hunting Adventures (Chris Talbot) on 9/11 we shot a 10 man limit by 7:30 it took longer to get breakfast at Sportman's than it did to shoot the ducks.

Chris put us on a fresh pond for Sunday only two hunters limited out by 7:10 with 13 shots fired. Next weekend should be even better.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

6 man limit in 45 minutes on saturday just a great shoot...the birds were alot smarter Sunday so we had to do alot of pass shooting (I think we only had 3-4 get killed over the spread) and took until it was hot for our 3 man group to get it done but all in all it was a great weekend with TONS of birds and lots of shooting...bugs werent too bad


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Hunted our place in Waller on Saturday. I shot my first true triple at LST and then a 4 bird at 6:40. Not bragging just excited. Stayed with the other 2 guys while they hunted til 7:15 with limits. 
Our South pond was a solo hunter who had his birds by 7. He stated that we had birds all over the pond before LST but they were landing in a corner he wasn't hunting in.
One of our other ponds had 4 hunters and they only came home with 10 birds, lost 2. 
I was just happy we had any birds at all with the lack of rice or food in the area.

Sunday hunted in Eagle lake. We had our 5 man limits by 7:05. Lots of singles and pairs. Great hunts. Happy the season is here.


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Solo limit in eagle lake in about an hour, should have been quicker but had a couple limp off. If you've ever thought about buying those Winchester 2 3/4 #6s for $7 a box, don't. Save yourself some frustration.


 They are dove loads.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Garwood Hunting Club..........the place to be.......limits both days Saturday and Sunday......and yes I have it on video.....


----------



## bigFish46 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Teal*

We hunted saturday thru monday with 12 hunters at the lease saturday and sunday, with full limits and snuck in a hunt this mornin before class there was 3 of us today.Tons of teal in the rice and we had some fallow fields flood after the storm so we hunted in those so we didnt shoot'em up to bad.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

limits, limits, everywhere!


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

4 man limit bs'd for about 15 minutes picked dekes up and back by 7:45, plus 2 bottle of mosquito dope! lol


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Hunted near Garwood. We had a 6 man limit in about 45 minutes. I almost called the shot a couple of times on the mosquitoes


----------



## TexasSnowStorm (Jun 28, 2009)

Great fast paced action with steady shooting for 4 days now.


----------

